# jig for curved door



## davewilson55 (May 25, 2012)

I`m making some quarter circle glazed corner cupboards,and I`m try to make a jig for the mortise &tenon joints on the doors.the door sweeps "2" per cupboard are 6inch 1 1/2 x1inch .I`m thinking if I lay them on there backs I could make a carriage and run it over the router but the inner curved part will catch on the base plate.I know I could just put a screw through the sweep into the door stile but it would look & be wrong.cheers to all Dave


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Dave! I can't help You with this one, but I am sure that others will Enjoy the forum, and take a look at some of the up-loads. very useful information!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm having a hard time visualizing what you are saying. Could you post a drawing or picture?


----------



## davewilson55 (May 25, 2012)

Art,hi I`m making some corner cupboards,now if they were flat fronted like a normal door they would have simple m&t joints but these doors are curved so the shoulders on the tenons are splayed ie bigger at the front than the back,If you draw a 13inch quarter circle then 12 1/4 inch one that is the sweep 1 3/4inch from each end is the frame style whats left is the 2 doors so [email protected]/4"sq are the door styles (rebated) for glass you`ll now see the joints I have to cut.I`m thinking a template and a small ring fench then just plunge down and hope cheers anyway art yours dave


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Dave the tenons are the easy part they should be done with a band saw. The mortise is another problem altogether. You might want to consider an option like this in which case the router would ride on a wedged sled type of platform that would mimic the tenon's angle.


----------

